# Climbing some tree's and rocks, walking the plank, hiking in the woods!



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

It's so nice out we skipped all the hard workouts yesterday and went for a nice hike in the woods around the cemetery I frequent. I took some great shots so I wanted to share! Bella goes nuts in the woods and tries to climb trees after squirrels. She jumps up about 7 feet and screeches trying to get at them LOL! Of course trying to get pics of her doing that is a nightmare in itself....maybe next time. Hope you enjoy the pics!










My 5'4 ten year old daughter!









Walk the plank!


















This is the old house in the woods that was once and insane asylum....supposedly haunted. I get a thrill walking around the perimeters of it and listening for any creepy noises LOL! My daughter and I love watching ghost hunters 
























































THANKS FOR LOOKING!!


----------



## Love my lab (Dec 9, 2010)

beautiful pictures !! looks like a great walk.


----------



## MollyWoppy (Mar 19, 2010)

Boy, I bet that old house could tell some stories.
Lovely pictures, both your daughter and your pup are gorgeous! Thanks for letting us see.


----------



## xellil (Apr 4, 2011)

Ooh ooh! I love those old deserted houses. Can you sneak in there????

You have a very brave dog to go out over the water like that, and a gorgeous daughter. Thanks for the photos; they are fantastic.


----------



## Sprocket (Oct 4, 2011)

Shes beautiful! 

That old house is just asking for me to explore it! I love stuff like that!


----------



## BoxerParty (Nov 9, 2011)

Your daughter and pup are beautiful! Great pics!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

gorgeous sure footed doggie...and great old haunted house.

nice pics...thank you.


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thank you all for the kind words! I love all the nature that surrounds me around the city I live in....it's a hidden jewel or a diamond in the ruff so to speak


----------



## wolfsnaps88 (Jan 2, 2012)

Very nice pictures. Looks like you have a fun day with your daughter and dog 

I once visited a haunted place featured on Ghost Hunters (and a few other ghost programs).

I would be the one arrested for sneaking in there to hunt ghosts ()

Thanks for sharing your pics


----------



## Janet At Nutro (Mar 11, 2011)

Thank you for sharing the beautiful pictures!


----------



## CorgiPaws (Mar 31, 2009)

Awesome pictures, looks like a good time for all. 
I'm anticipating all the summertime fun pics coming up on dfc!


----------



## magicre (Apr 7, 2010)

wolfsnaps88 said:


> Very nice pictures. Looks like you have a fun day with your daughter and dog
> 
> I once visited a haunted place featured on Ghost Hunters (and a few other ghost programs).
> 
> ...


near state college?


----------



## ShanniBella (Jul 1, 2011)

Thanks everyone for the kind words!


----------

